

Your zipcode is more important than your genes in determining your health - throughnothing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6dJ4O4sZQ

======
paulhauggis
Yeah, well, if your area has high amounts of crime, violence, and poor
drivers, of course it will.

